# How can I get this wavy hairstyle?



## iio (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been trying to copy this hairstyle but it always seem to go wrong.  I dont know if Im using the wrong styling tools.   Or it could just be my hair, it is thin, wavy, and frizzy.  I was thinking that my hair curler is too thick for my thin hair so I figure a skinnier curler would work, but I dont want a spiral look though.  I've also tried braiding my hair and twisting it in a cinnabon but it just turns out frizzy and all over the place like madusa, and only the bottom ends are really curly.  I dont know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 any advice as to how to get this hair style? 








​


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 14, 2007)

Are you using any products?  Using a curl enhancing gel will probably help and then when you curl it - don't brush your hair at all or even touch it!  Spray it with a flexible hold hair spray and that should help!  Also, setting the curl with a blast of cold air can help them last.  My hair drier has a cool setting that I use for such things.


----------



## little teaser (Apr 14, 2007)

i love the cut color and waves in the first pic.. very pretty

you could try puting a antifrizz serum and a light leave in conditioner and let it air dry with out touching and once it dries kind of scrunch it.
i love paul mitchel mousse it has conditioners in it there gel and leave in conditioner works great on wavy hair


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 14, 2007)

Twist and bobby pin up sections of your hair, and let dry. 
Use a styling / smoothing gel in it, don't brush.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 14, 2007)

When you get out of the shower towel dry your hair and use an anti-frizz product (John Frieda Anti-Frizz Serum is good, normal strength).

Then, use a wave product (John Frieda Beach Blonde Making Waves... you don't have to be blonde you use it) and scrunch your hair up with your hands like you're angry. Let your hair air dry and it should come out wavy.

That's what I use when I want my hair to looks beachy/wavy.


----------



## iio (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i use frederick fekkai spray for waves and I have a serum too...with the twisting the hair up should the twist be tight? and then roll it up in a bun? because I tried that and my hair doesnt stay it just gets loose and unravels.


----------



## little teaser (Apr 15, 2007)

you could also try blow drying your hair straight to smooth out the frizz then take a large curling iron to create waves and set it with hair spray or pomade.. thats what i do


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_you could also try blow drying your hair straight to smooth out the frizz then take a large curling iron to create waves and set it with hair spray or pomade.. thats what i do_

 
That's what I do too, funny b/c I have naturally wavy hair. It just comes out smoother and better looking if I straighten it first and then put the waves back in via a waver. PS, Revlon makes a HUGE barrel waver - I picked mine up on Amazon & just started seeing it in stores. I haven't used it yet but this week I should have a little extra time in the morning to test it out! If all goes well, I'll post a pic for ya so you can compare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## minerva (Apr 15, 2007)

I got my hair permed into this style, but before I did that, here was how I got the waves:

I'd wash my hair, and let it dry until it's slightly damp. Then, I'd part my hair into 3-4 sections (depending on how big I wanted my waves to be), and I'd twist them into several loose buns (depends on how loose you want it to be) and secure them with several bobby pins. I would then spray my hair with heat-activated hair styling spray, and blowdry until dry. 
I endured the pain of sleeping with my hair like this (extremely uncomfortable, but it got the job done; fortunately, I don't have to mess with that anymore as I got a loose perm), then when iI woke up I'd take out all the bobby pins and run my fingers through to separate the buns, and voila! Loose, summery-beachy waves.

If you're interested in what the end result looks like, I might have a picture of it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 15, 2007)

My hair is naturally wavy but it's hard to get into that style still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so usually, I'll do this a few days after a blowout and all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use an Enzo Milano 13mm curling rod
and lemme tell u it is a godsend!
you can also use a regular curling iron, but don't use the clamp. Instead, just wrap your hair around the barrel (pretend the clamp isn't even there) and hold. Watch your fingers! I use a heat resistant glove that came with my iron.
Also, a 3 barrel waver could work too.
HTH and let us know how it goes!


----------



## iio (Apr 27, 2007)

I went and looked at the enzo milano curler and it looks nice! I saw that same curler on models backstage you know when they go behind the scenes of how they do the make up and hair...hmmm i might just have to look into it even more.  just gotta save money! 

Also does the size matter? I bought a 1 inch and I was thinking of getting one that is smaller? since I have thin hair?


----------



## faifai (Apr 27, 2007)

Sleep with braids in on damp hair.  In the morning, take out the braids, tousle with fingers, and you should be done!


----------



## iio (May 16, 2007)

^god I tried doing that before and my hair looked like an afro it was so poofy


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 16, 2007)

size does matter...i find that one inch is best for me. If I curl smaller sections of hair, it's tighter and smaller despite the barrel only being 1 inch, or if I were to use a thicker section of hair, it would be less curly. I would think a one inch would be good for you, is your hair long? My friend has longer bra length hair that is thin and she uses a 1 inch too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth!


----------



## iio (May 17, 2007)

yeah I would say its long its past my shoulders...although I wish it was much longer! hehe.  I just dont want my hair to look too spirally, I want to make it look more like the pictures above but I guess after a couple hours the curls will die down and it will look more wavier than a tight spiral look


----------



## iio (May 17, 2007)

^^oh yeah one more thing your signature is so funny...when I first moved to sacramento everybody said the word "hella" or "hecka" and i thought it was stupid but its just like how people in LA say "gnarly" but anyways I say hella and hecka a lot now that I live here hehe.


----------



## MissJenna (May 17, 2007)

Hey there, Bumble and Bumble hair products actually have a product called "surf and spray" and it is designed specifically to achieve this look. They use this product on the show "Lost". Hope this helps you out! Good Luck.


----------



## ratmist (May 17, 2007)

Yep - you can use a straight iron, believe it or not, but you need a lot of curl-suitable products to keep the look from falling afterwards.  My hair is way too heavy to keep these kinds of looks, but you may have better luck.

Youtube video showing how to do this using a straight iron:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stEKgCm1Dus


----------



## MisaMayah (May 17, 2007)

Use a 1inch tong to curl your hair and apply some mousse after to loosen the curl. Put the mousse on your palms and rake it through your hair as if your hands were a comb!!
I do this all the time & it helps keep the curl in for longer.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_^^oh yeah one more thing your signature is so funny...when I first moved to sacramento everybody said the word "hella" or "hecka" and i thought it was stupid but its just like how people in LA say "gnarly" but anyways I say hella and hecka a lot now that I live here hehe._

 
Hahaha! when I was stayin in So Cal everyone was saying things like "grip" (which apparently is kinda like 'hella') and gnarly like u said, and I thought it was so weird! Every region as their slang


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

i always just plait it from under my ears after a shower when hair is still wet. then hairspray it. next morning take it out but dont brush it through, just tip your head upside down and spray again. note: your hair can MAJOR tangle if you keep it like this for a couple days lol


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 19, 2007)

is that you in the first picture?  if it is, i think your hair looks good - actually better than the 2nd photo.  it looks a like natural waves.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000NND95C

I use this waver lightly all over on random pieces then spray with one of the many "surf sprays" on the market and shake it up.  Maybe a bit of texturizing pomade to separate pieces.


----------

